

Dufl, a Service That Packs and Ships Your Suitcase - digisth
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/dufl-a-service-that-packs-and-ships-your-suitcase-is-a-travelers-dream/#.nbasaa:poaF

======
jqm
Might as well throw in a toothbrush and some razors no?

~~~
moonka
Looks like that's fine. From their Terms Of Use: >You may only store with DUFL
and pack in your DUFL bag clothing, shoes, belts and toiletries (for example,
toothpaste, toothbrushes, soap, shampoo and other hygienic products, and hair
care products and maintenance items such as hair dryers) (collectively,
“Luggage”). All other items, including but not limited to jewelry,
prescription medications and illegal drugs, are strictly prohibited. If you
send any prohibited items to DUFL, then DUFL, in its sole discretion, will
either return these items to you at your sole cost or discard these items.

